# Poll: the best body kit for a Chevy Cruze



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

GT kit looks best IMO


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

carid said:


> Built to OEM specifications for fitment and quality



Ha clearly car Id has never installed one


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm actually looking at getting the Concept X front bumper and side skirts with the racing GT rear and a flowmaster exhaust.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Ha clearly car Id has never installed one


The kits made of fiberglass require a good amount of prep work, that's true. But the lip #4 is made of polyurethane that holds the shape a little better, so the installation is less complicated. 




Mötley Crüze said:


> I'm actually looking at getting the Concept X front bumper and side skirts with the racing GT rear and a flowmaster exhaust.


I must say that rear fascia is the best on the Concept X. If you decide to get all together - our guys will be able to get some good deal for you! If you want, just give me your email and shipping zip code (In the comments below or in PM) and I will provide you with a discounted quote!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

carid said:


> The kits made of fiberglass require a good amount of prep work, that's true. But the lip #4 is made of polyurethane that holds the shape a little better, so the installation is less complicated.


 Wow an honest answer!
When you get a mold of a mold of a mold x3800 they are way off.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

what I would like to see is a rubbery bottom thingy for the front bottom lip for the RS cruze. Kind of what you see in nascar type vehicles. something that will bend/fold when getting into a hump of a gas station & go back into the original shape. I do see this crap stuff that is held on by 2 sided tape that would last 4-5 streets but that's it. 

Yes hard to understand what i'm trying to saying ^^^


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I know exactly what you are talking about


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> ?


is that a RS front bumper? If yes what is that thingy under it & where did you get it? & is it soft not hard? 
Thanks & it looks good to


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Eco


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

so is that a factory part?


----------

